# Wine sous mac ..?



## FreakyLili (26 Février 2009)

Bonsoir à tous : )
J'aimerais installer Wine sur mon mac... j'ai bien ce lien, mais je ne comprends pas ce que je dois faire enfait ^^'
Voilà, en espérant recevoir de l'aide!
Merci d'avance...


----------



## GillesF (27 Février 2009)

Si tu es sous léopard (je ne suis pas certains pour tiger mais c'est pas impossible que ca tourne), tu ouvres un terminal (application->utilitaires->terminal) et tu tapes la commandes suivante :

sudo port install wine

tu entre ensuite ton mot de passe et... tu attends (ca peut prendre pas mal de temps... si tu es sur un portable, ne le fait pas en batterie )

Si tu as un quelconque message d'erreur (ca arrive), c'est pas grave, suffit de préciser lequel et c'est corrigible


----------



## Thierry6 (27 Février 2009)

ne veux tu pas essayer Darwine ?

http://www.kronenberg.org/darwine/


----------



## FreakyLili (28 Février 2009)

Heu oui j'ai comme un problème ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Darwine...? :/


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Mars 2009)

FreakyLili a dit:


> Heu oui j'ai comme un problème ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour faire un 
sudo port install wine

il faut avoir installé Macports, sinon il ne connait pas port.

 MacPorts 

Darwine, c'est le portage de Wine sous MacOs...


----------



## Zerkhezy (4 Mars 2009)

Bonjour.

Excusez moi d'intervenir, mais comment fait on pour installer Darwine ? J'ai téléchargé le paquet mais rien ne s'exécute.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Hazerk (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, 
Moi j'ai installé Macports avec le Terminal en entrant: 
echo export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:\$PATH$'\n'export MANPATH=/opt/local/man:\$MANPATH | sudo tee -a /etc/profile
et je reçois la réponse appropriée et ensuite j'entre: sudo port install wine et ça me donne ça:

Waiting for lock on /opt/local/var/macports/build/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org_release_ports_devel_gettext/work/.macports.gettext.state
Waiting for lock on /opt/local/var/macports/build/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org_release_ports_devel_gettext/work/.macports.gettext.state
--->  Installing gettext @0.17_4
Error: Target org.macports.install returned: could not read "/opt/local/var/macports/software/gettext/0.17_4/opt/local/bin/envsubst": no such file or directory
Error: The following dependencies failed to build: autoconf help2man gettext p5-locale-gettext perl5 perl5.8 m4 fontconfig freetype zlib jpeg libxml2 libxslt openssl 
pkgconfig xorg-libXcursor xorg-fixesproto xorg-libXfixes xorg-libX11 xorg-bigreqsproto xorg-inputproto xorg-kbproto xorg-libXau xorg-xproto xorg-libXdmcp xorg-xcmiscproto 
xorg-xextproto xorg-xf86bigfontproto xorg-xtrans xorg-renderproto xrender xorg-libXi xorg-libXext xorg-libXinerama xorg-xineramaproto xorg-libXrandr xorg-randrproto xorg-libXxf86vm
 xorg-xf86vidmodeproto xorg-libsm xorg-libice
Error: Status 1 encountered during processing.

Que passa?


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Mars 2009)

Hazerk a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi j'ai installé Macports avec le Terminal en entrant:
> echo export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:\$PATH$'\n'export MANPATH=/opt/local/man:\$MANPATH | sudo tee -a /etc/profile
> et je reçois la réponse appropriée et ensuite j'entre: sudo port install wine et ça me donne ça:
> ...



bon pour installer MacPorts il faut aller là http://www.macports.org/install.php
et installer de façon habituelle; après tu pourras créer ton Path pour pouvoir lancer les applications, mais d'abord télécharge la packet.


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Mars 2009)

Zerkhezy a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Excusez moi d'intervenir, mais comment fait on pour installer Darwine ? J'ai téléchargé le paquet mais rien ne s'exécute.
> 
> Merci de votre aide.



tu copies le dossier de Darwine quelque part dans ton dossier Applications et tu ouvres des applications Windows en les mettant sur WineHelper.

As tu installé X11 ? (darwine e a besoin)


----------



## phane06 (10 Septembre 2009)

Thierry6 a dit:


> tu copies le dossier de Darwine quelque part dans ton dossier Applications et tu ouvres des applications Windows en les mettant sur WineHelper.
> 
> As tu installé X11 ? (darwine e a besoin)


Bonjour a tous.
J'espère que le sujet est toujours suivi.
Tout nouveau dans le monde Mac, j'ai malheureusement des programmes que j'utilise pour mon métier, qui ne tournent que sous win.
j'ai donc essayer d'installer wine, sans succès, puis darwine.
Avec darwine, j'arrive a ouvrir mon application .exe (toweb V2) mais, il m'est impossible de connecter cette application a internet. je reçois le message d'erreur suivant
:err:winebrowser:get_url_from_dde Unable to retrieve URL from string L"\""
err:winebrowser:wmain Usage: winebrowser URL
quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?
Merci de vos aides.


----------



## ntx (10 Septembre 2009)

phane06 a dit:


> Tout nouveau dans le monde Mac, j'ai malheureusement des programmes que j'utilise pour mon métier, qui ne tournent que sous win.


Ce produit n'est pas du tout adapter pour un usage professionnel : il n'est pas du tout abouti.
Pour ce genre d'usage le mieux est d'installer Windows sur ton mac ou au pire utiliser Crossover, version payante de Wine qui marche quand même mieux que ce dernier.


----------



## Zerkhezy (11 Septembre 2009)

> tu copies le dossier de Darwine quelque part dans ton dossier Applications et tu ouvres des applications Windows en les mettant sur WineHelper.
> 
> As tu installé X11 ? (darwine e a besoin)


Merci, c'était bien le X11 que je n'avais pas installé. Je m'en était aperçu et j'avais oublié ma demande d'aide ici, merci beaucoup.
Cela dit, je suis quand même déçu de son fonctionnement. Je voulais faire tourner Rayman 1 et Unreal Gold, qui sont des vieux jeux, mais ça ne fonctionne pas. Pas très fiable comme logiciel...



> Bonjour a tous.
> J'espère que le sujet est toujours suivi.
> Tout nouveau dans le monde Mac, j'ai malheureusement des programmes que j'utilise pour mon métier, qui ne tournent que sous win.


Oui, pour ça... Si moi même, je n'arrive pas à lancer des vieux jeux qui fonctionnaient encore sous Win98, des programmes professionnels ne doivent pas être facile à faire tourner.
Mais, au lieu d'utiliser un simulateur ou émulateur, Vous pourriez installer Windows avec Bootcamp ou Parallel Desktop, ça me semblerait plus efficace.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## GillesF (11 Septembre 2009)

Surtout pour un usage pro... wine et consorts ca reste "c'est bien quand ca marche" mais faut pas trop s'y fier...


----------



## phane06 (11 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour et merci des réponses.

En fait mes logiciels sont des calculateur simples qui fonctionnais sous Win95 déja.
Cela dis, je suis passer sous mac car marre des spam, virus et autres popup, donc si je dois installer un win sur mon mac je ne vois pas l'interet alors. déja le prix du mac est tout de même pas négligeable, si je dois en plus payer une licence crosoft!!! :-(

Bon cela dis je suis super content d'avoir enfin un portable stable et rapide.

Merci a tous.


----------



## GillesF (11 Septembre 2009)

C'est vrai que c'est un peu dommage de payer une licence windows pour si peu, p-e pourrais-tu nous donner les noms des applis que tu voudrais faire tourner, si j'ai du temps, je veux bien tenter le coup


----------



## phane06 (11 Septembre 2009)

merci de votre proposition GilleF

mes logs sont entre autre, 
FLYPS 3.1
WAPS
WINCAPS

LauyanTOWEB V2
Paint.Net

pour les autres j'ai trouver des versions MAC.

Bon courage et merci encore


----------



## Zerkhezy (8 Novembre 2009)

Bon, excusez moi de ré-intervenir un peu tard.

Juste pour te dire, Phane06, je viens d'acheter CrossOver, c'est pas encore le top du top mais chez moi en tout cas, ça fonctionne beaucoup mieux que Wine. J'arrive à faire tourner Unreal Gold à la perfection. (Pas Rayman, malheureusement, parce que ces programmes ne simulent pas le MS-DOS.)

Bon, peut être que pour tes programmes, ça fonctionnera mieux, sans payer le prix d'une licence crosoft.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Novembre 2009)

Enfin Crossover n'est pas la panacée; Je l'ai testé avec Jedi Academy, Kotor 1 & 2, les battlefront et max payne 2, seul le multijoueur de Jedi Academy fonctionnait.


----------



## Elesthor (9 Novembre 2009)

Sur que crossover dépanne pour quelques applis mais c'est toujours préférable d'avoir une partoche win à coté pour jouer dans de bonnes conditions.

Sinon tu peux toujours lancer une wm pour émuler win et lancer tes applis ( pas de jeux cependant);


----------



## DarkMoineau (9 Novembre 2009)

T'as vu le pris de Windows? ça me ferait mal aux fesses de donner autant de pognon au sous Steve.


----------



## Elesthor (9 Novembre 2009)

Je sais bien , mais en switchant j'ai gardé l'ordi et le vieux cd de xp qui allait avec. Vu que je n'installe que sur une machine je reste dans la légualité. ( la version était bien un complète et non une constructeur).


----------



## DarkMoineau (9 Novembre 2009)

Veinard, moi j'ai eu une OEM. Et y avait pas de CD de réinstallation.


----------



## stapsounet (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je poursuis dans ce topic car je suis moi aussi à la recherche d'une solution facile et gratuite pour faire tourner un freeware édité par une fédé de sport.

J'ai testé crossover et ça marche, mais c'est payant.
J'ai testé Macport, ça marche aussi, mais c'est du lourd et faut maîtriser le terminal (ce qui n'est pas mon cas).

Je souhaite trouver une solution avec winebottler, mais je ne trouve aucun tuto pour me guider pour l'installation d'un logiciel. Et toutes mes tentatives se soldent par un message d'erreur sur la console:

###ERROR### Command 'rm /Users/AK/Wine Files/drive_c/users/AK/Desktop' returned status 1.
rm: /Users/AK/Wine Files/drive_c/users/AK/DesktopTask returned with status 15. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Selune (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour
De mon côté j'ai installé MacPorts et le dernier wine (1.1.36), et je me suis acharnée à essayer de faire tourner Runes of Magic (un MMORPG gratuit)... J'arrive à avoir du son et des graphismes en 3D, mais je n'ai pas l'affichage de l'EULA, ce qui m'empêche de me loguer.
Je soupçonne ma carte ATI Radeon HD 4850 de ne pas être bien compatible avec wine.
cf le bug à WineHQ : http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17818
et le status du test de RoM sur Mac : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16051&iTestingId=41977&bShowAll=true

J'ai essayé d'activer ou désactiver le glsl mais ça ne change que le message d'erreur, pas le symptôme.
Si quelqu'un a une idée ...


----------



## ntx (12 Janvier 2010)

Selune a dit:


> Je soupçonne ma carte ATI Radeon HD 4850 de ne pas être bien compatible avec wine.


Il y a plein de choses qui ne sont pas compatibles avec Wine, plus que de compatibles :rateau:
Pour le moment oublie ce truc, c'est encore inutilisable.


----------



## Selune (13 Janvier 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Il y a plein de choses qui ne sont pas compatibles avec Wine, plus que de compatibles :rateau:
> Pour le moment oublie ce truc, c'est encore inutilisable.



ben snif alors !
ok je vais oublier ça, je me suis déjà trop acharnée dessus

merci


----------



## GillesF (13 Janvier 2010)

wine n'est pas inutilisable :O simplement c'est encore en développement et fait à la base pour linux, faut pas demander à un tracteur de gagner une course de formule 1 ou une formule 1 de tirer 5 tonnes face à un tracteur


----------



## Frodon (15 Janvier 2010)

Wine pour Mac:

http://winebottler.kronenberg.org/


----------



## ntx (17 Janvier 2010)

J'ai essayé la version 1.1.3.5 via Wine Bottler. Ca marche mieux que les versions précédentes, mais c'est pas encore ça.
Juste une astuce qui peut servir à d'autres. Mon application "test" (SPWAW) ne démarre pas si on essaie de la lancer directement depuis le Finder, mais dans le menu de Wine on trouve "File Manager" qui ouvre un explorateur type Windows et de là on peut lancer l'application.
A noter aussi que l'application est aussi installée dans le pseudo disque C qui doit être considéré comme formaté en NTFS et pas sur le disque Z qui serait celui du Mac en HFS.


----------



## Frodon (17 Janvier 2010)

ntx a dit:


> J'ai essayé la version 1.1.3.5 via Wine Bottler. Ca marche mieux que les versions précédentes, mais c'est pas encore ça.
> Juste une astuce qui peut servir à d'autres. Mon application "test" (SPWAW) ne démarre pas si on essaie de la lancer directement depuis le Finder, mais dans le menu de Wine on trouve "File Manager" qui ouvre un explorateur type Windows et de là on peut lancer l'application.
> A noter aussi que l'application est aussi installée dans le pseudo disque C qui doit être considéré comme formaté en NTFS et pas sur le disque Z qui serait celui du Mac en HFS.



Tu peux aussi faire un .app indépendant qui se lance comme une appli Mac avec WineBottler.


----------



## phelibre (17 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'utilise WinBottle et Wine (cross over) en natif OsX et ça va bien je trouve 
NB: Gimp Win5 c'est uniquement pour utilisé certain filtre que l'on trouve pas sous OsX


----------



## ntx (17 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Tu peux aussi faire un .app indépendant qui se lance comme une appli Mac avec WineBottler.


J'ai pas tout capté sur la fenêtre de paramétrage qui apparait quand on veut créer une "bouteille". J'ai créé une application .app qui quand elle se lance se contente de m'afficher un menu qui accède aux mêmes items que le menu Wine.


----------



## chafpa (17 Janvier 2010)

J'ai testé Crossover mais je n'ai pas été convaincu par les résultats obtenus.

Défaut de jeune switcheur peut-être


----------



## phelibre (17 Janvier 2010)

Attention wine (cross over) ne fait pas de miracle comme sous linux mais permet d'utiliser certain soft MSWin, par exemple je ne peux pas lancer Photoshop élément mais utiliser Visual basic (3) oui , voilà


----------



## Fil de Brume (24 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> T'as vu le pris de Windows? ça me ferait mal aux fesses de donner autant de pognon au sous Steve.



95 euros, un windows 7 en OEM  C'est pas ruineux non plus ^^
Bon, c'est de l'OEM, mais si tu veux juste pour la machine en cours, un OEM c'est largement suffisant.


----------



## chafpa (24 Février 2010)

Et même à 80, hors frais de port :

- http://fr.alternate.be/html/productDetails.html?artno=YOBMDD

Pas la mer à boire quand même quand on a un Mac


----------



## ntx (24 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> 95 euros, un windows 7 en OEM  C'est pas ruineux non plus


Quand on ne respecte pas la licence d'utilisation, c'est souvent moins ruineux :rateau:


----------



## Fil de Brume (24 Février 2010)

La licence d'utilisation n'interdit pas de l'installer sur un mac 
Suffit d'acheter l'OEM en même temps que du matériel ^^


----------



## chafpa (24 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> La licence d'utilisation n'interdit pas de l'installer sur un mac
> Suffit d'acheter l'OEM en même temps que du matériel ^^


+ 1


----------



## Fil de Brume (25 Février 2010)

Bien sûr je ne parlais pas d'un OEM installé sur un PC, qu'on récupère pour le Mac, mais rien n'empêche d'acheter un OEM exclusivement pour le Mac...

Moi je me suis pris un Windows 7 64 bits pour mon futur MBP, pour faire un dual boot au cas où j'aurais besoin d'applis PC, ce qui, malheureusement, peut arriver.

Je me demandais si j'allais pas faire un dual boot linux, mais autant quand on a un PC, avoir linux à la place de windows c'est intéressant, autant quand on a un mac, vu que c'est de l'unix, l'intérêt est moindre... pour le moment il n'y a aucune appli dont j'aurais besoin qui existe sous linux et pas sous mac os.


----------



## ntx (25 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> La licence d'utilisation n'interdit pas de l'installer sur un mac
> Suffit d'acheter l'OEM en même temps que du matériel ^^


Extrait d'une doc sur le site de VmWare :


> Les clients se voient interdire le transfert la licence OEM du poste de travail Windows (il s&#8217;agit de la licence qui accompagne l&#8217;achat d&#8217;un PC neuf) dans une machine virtuelle (par exemple, pour leur permettre d&#8217;exécuter dans une machine virtuelle, une licence Windows XP qu&#8217;il possède déjà)


Ou encore un extrait d'un document M$ concernant Windows Server  :


> Les licences Windows Server 2008 R2 acquises en OEM ne peuvent pas être réassignées, car elles sont liées à leur machine physique d&#8217;origine. Dans les 90 jours suivant leur achat, vous pouvez les transformer en licences en volume en achetant la SA (Software Assurance) correspondante.


Une version OEM est destinée à être installée sur un PC neuf qui n'a encore reçu aucun système d'exploitation.  Relis bien en entier ta licence OEM avant de te croire dans la légalité :rateau: Ce n'est pas un cadeau de M$ si elle coûte bien moins chère qu'une licence complète, c'est que son utilisation est bien plus restrictive.


----------



## chafpa (25 Février 2010)

OK, et alors on va devoir acheter une licence complète Home Premium qu'on trouve dans le commerce à 99  

C'est le prix que j'ai achetée la mienne, fdp in, et c'est toujours pas la mer à boire quand on a un Imac 

Vous mégottez ou quoi


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Février 2010)

Sauf qu'une licence OEM est destinée à accompagner un "ordinateur", pas forcément un PC.
Normalement, rien n'empêche d'acheter à la FNAC un Mac, accompagné d'un Windows en OEM.
Je ne parle pas de transférer la licence OEM achetée avec un PC, mais bien de prendre un Windows OEM avec le Mac.
Ce n'est plus un transfert, vu que la licence OEM n'a jamais été utilisée sur un PC avant.


----------



## polaroid62 (26 Février 2010)

Une machine Virtuelle est virtuelle mais reste une machine vierge à la base j'en conclu qu'elle n'avait aucun systême et puis bon le mec qui a besoin de quelques applis va payer bonbon pour un windows.


----------



## ntx (26 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Sauf qu'une licence OEM est destinée à accompagner un "ordinateur", pas forcément un PC.


Neuf et sans aucun système installé dessus. 
Et à vérifier que la licence autorise l'utilisation en virtualisation, ce qui n'est le cas de Windows Server.


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Février 2010)

Mais pourquoi tu me parle de virtualisation ?
Moi je te parle d'installer un windows OEM sur un mac, via un dual boot bootcamp.

Et interdire une telle utilisation serait comme interdire l'installation d'un windows OEM en dual boot avec linux.

Qu'un autre OS ait été installé dessus ou pas, je ne vois pas le rapport, si l'utilisateur préfère du windows. Et bootcamp c'est comme du natif.


----------



## ntx (26 Février 2010)

Lit la licence OEM et on en reparle après 
Si M$ vend deux produits identiques à des prix bien différents, c'est que la licence d'utilisation est plus restrictive sur l'un que sur l'autre et que la seule raison de faire ce "cadeau" est de remercier l'utilisateur de Windows et d'un PC neuf pas d'un Mac ou de Linux. :rateau: Rien n'est fait sans espoir de plus de profit dans le commerce, informatique ou autre.


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Février 2010)

Je ne dis pas que tu as tort, je n'ai pas lu la licence OEM, mais... là où je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est que c'est pour remercier pour l'achat d'un PC neuf, d'autant que microsoft ne fabrique pas de PC, donc aucun intérêt pour eux.

Après, que la licence soit plus restrictive, là je suis d'accord. Là où elle est restrictive, c'est qu'elle est liée à une machine, dans le sens où : avec une licence normale, tu changes de machine, tu peux transférer ton windows sur la nouvelle machine. Avec une licence OEM non, tu changes de machine, la licence OEM part à la poubelle. Ta machine grille, tu perds la licence Windows aussi. Donc oui, elle est plus restrictive, dans le sens surtout où elle n'est pas transférable.

Ca c'est la théorie, parce qu'au final en pratique rien ne t'empêche de casser le CLUF en transférant ta licence sur une nouvelle machine, et de faire l'activation par téléphone, en mentant au répondeur vocal, vu que maintenant tu n'as même plus d'opérateur en ligne ^^ Mais là je suis d'accord, on casse le CLUF ^^

Edit : en lisant le CLUF, le seul truc qui me ferait dire qu'on ne peut pas mettre un OEM sur un Mac, c'est que le fabricant est sensé préinstaller windows sur la machine, ce qui n'est pas le cas si tu achètes un OEM avec un Mac, mais au final vu qu'un windows se réinstalle souvent... on casse le CLUF, certes, mais après tout, on s'en fou non ? ^^ ça marche très bien quand même... et puis moralement, on a acheté un windows avec une machine 

Dans ma boîte, j'achète des office en OEM, ben je demande à ce qu'ils ne soient pas préinstallés, car je veux pouvoir choisir ce que je veux installer, donc ils me vendent une carte OEM, et me fournissent un média d'installation. C'est peut-être pas tout à fait conforme au CLUF, mais ça reste légal, et entre nous, microsoft s'en fou complètement ^^


----------

